# Looking for Arkansas Knitters!



## ARSue (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Gals!
Where are the Arkansas knitters. We are bound to have some some where. Lets not have the other states beat us. Want to hear from you.


----------



## Jane Walker (Jan 26, 2011)

I live outside Little Rock - about 30 miles north& east of there. Would love to hear from you.


----------



## patsyruth (May 18, 2011)

I live in Arkadelphia. There are a lot of knitters here. I have tried to attach a photo of our LYS. Come knit with us if you are in the area. We get together informally several times a week and it is common for several people to be at the shop, just hanging out learning or fixing a stitch.



ARSue said:


> Hey Gals!
> Where are the Arkansas knitters. We are bound to have some some where. Lets not have the other states beat us. Want to hear from you.


----------



## jamieparker (Mar 18, 2011)

I live near Fayetteville, and check this site almost every day.


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

I live near Fordyce. Hi to everyone.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Born in Louisiana and transplanted to El Dorado, Arkansas when i was 16. My in-laws are still there.  I have a good friend in Arkadelphia. Cool! Right now we are in Texas, hope to move back soon.


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

I live in NE AR, near Jonesboro - Any knitters close to me?


----------



## Ozark Rustic Charm (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello to Mandy's Mom! I'm in Hardy, AR


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, i live in Batesville. wish we had more in this area for a knitting group. i am going to start one at our church but open to anyone. we are here, just scattered


----------



## naven (Mar 2, 2011)

live in hot springs. love to knit and crochet both'


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

I'm in Harrison!.......... Lynn


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Mandy's Mom said:


> I live in NE AR, near Jonesboro - Any knitters close to me?


Hi, Mandy's Mom. I live in Jonesboro. We have a group of knitters who meet at the public library Monday evening at 6:00 and Thursday noon. Always glad to add new KF's (knitting friends).


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

Hi, y'all. I live in Fort Smith but also spend time on the lake in Dardanelle. Love the picture of Knit Unto Others!! Am currently knitting a 3-5T sweater for one of my GDs. Am using Caron's Simply Soft in Embroidery. Colors are vibrant; reminds me of crayola colors. LOL
ARSue, where are you from?


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Jane, I live in Conway. Too bad we are all so scattered. Would love to meet ya'll.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

patsyruth, I love the name of that shop.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Igrew up in Black Oak, now live in Indiana. Maiden name Bernice Clark.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

I live in SE Arkansas. Crossett.....used to live in El Dorado, AR......I'm originally from Waldo, AR (about 7 miles from Magnolia, AR).


----------



## ARSue (Jun 18, 2011)

ARknitter! I was born and raised in Fort Smith, AR. My name is Susan Kincannon Sicard and now Jackson. I live now in White Hall, AR which we hate and ready to get out of here. No one knits around here except my neighbor and she is from England but so business with babysitting with her great grand she stopped knitting. We plan to go back to Hot Springs where we were before. Can't wait.


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm in Subiaco, originally from Ft.Smith. Went to Stringtown on S.Greenwood at Rogers last week. The girl never greeted us or spoke all the time my sister & I were in the shop. I'll never go back - being ignored twice is the absolute limit. I'll bet she isn't native to Arkansas - we've got more manners (& business sense) than that.


----------



## twoneedles (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Wilbo- I live near Conway also!!


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I live north of Magnolia. Been here since 1978.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

crossettman said:


> I live in SE Arkansas. Crossett.....used to live in El Dorado, AR......I'm originally from Waldo, AR (about 7 miles from Magnolia, AR).


My hubby is from Waldo. He lived in the white house beside the little field that had old butane tanks sitting on concrete frames, on what was HWY 19 - and is now HWY 371. 
I know where Crossett is, been a while since I've been there though.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

patsyruth said:


> I live in Arkadelphia. There are a lot of knitters here. I have tried to attach a photo of our LYS. Come knit with us if you are in the area. We get together informally several times a week and it is common for several people to be at the shop, just hanging out learning or fixing a stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hubby has some family - on his mother's side that lives in Arkadelphia. Our younger son is about to move there from Springfield, MO. It will be nice to have him back in AR.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

naven said:


> live in hot springs. love to knit and crochet both'


My younger brother lives in Hot Springs with his wife and son, his wife is from Hot Springs.


----------



## Cornermouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Give me a little time, we're moving to Mountain Home later this year. In fact the first showing of our house is on this Wednesday. Of course we could be there a lot sooner if this person buys the house! Keep a good thought for us. Where are you? :thumbup:


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

SusieK16MA, I'm close by in Dardanelle right now! Small world.
I've had a similar experience with Stringtown. Too bad since she does carry some beautiful yarn. She seems to be knowledgeable, just not very friendly. We're pretty limited otherwise tho I find Hobby Lobby has just recently added some pretty yarns; wish I had all my unfinished objects done. Happy knitting.


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

Susan, are you related to Sam and Sharon Sicard in FS?


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello AR knitters, I live in Dover (Russellville) love to knit and crochet. We have a nice shop here in Russellville called Knit Too.


----------



## Ima Kingskid (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in Paragould, just north of Jonesboro. Been knitting for MANY years!! (Sometimes, it seems like a lost art....so sad!)


----------



## ARSue (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi! SusieK16MA,
I was born and raised in Fort Smith, but never heard Stringtown. Where is this on South Greenwood and Rogers? What kind of store is it? I go to Michaels for yarn when I lived there. I guess they don't have a Hobby Lobby? Here they took all the yarn out of Walmart and even closed down Hancocks so I have to go to Little Rock when I have a chance. I have been gone since 92. Would love for us to keep in touch.
ARSue


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

ARSue - our Walmart did too, but has gotten some of it back, along with some fabric. I heard from a WalMart employee in LA that the new floor plan for all WalMarts was done by a man - therefore the yarn was cut down to very little or taken out and the fabric was taken out. SO many people complained that they had to re-do things and get it back. Now, we don't have the yarn and fabric that we did about 12-18 months ago, before the re-model, but we have more than we did at the first of the yr. 

I figure that your WalMart will get it back pretty soon.

ALSO, the lady in LA said that they will get back the layaway, and hopefully by the end of this yr, but she wasn't totally sure on the "when".


----------



## ARSue (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, I am related to Sam and Sharon Sicard. I know that he died two weeks ago. I don't know Sharon and have never met her. I knew his first wive Missy who I grew up with since I was a kid. My first husband who died in 1987 was Sam's younger brother. That family has had a lot of tragedy. I have been gone since 92 and so glad to get away from that family and Fort Smith.
What is your name? do you know Sam and Sharon? 
Susan


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm in Texas, but Mom is in Cherokee Village and so I visit on occasion. Started Xstitching years ago when I bought my first linen and thread and pattern at a shop in Hardy. Have watched the town blossom over the years. Be sure and post if you ever do get a group going, I'll stop in when in town.


----------



## Jane Walker (Jan 26, 2011)

Sometime we may be able to find someplace half way between and meet up. Would like that.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

AR Sue
Stop at the Conway Hancock's on your way to Little Rock. They have beefed up their yarn dept., put it in the middle of the store and have a lot more than Lion Brand now. You won't find the luxury wools and blends, but it is worth taking a look.


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

ARSue, Stringtown is just south of the intersection of Greenwood & Rogers Aves. Has only been there a few months, was down on N Second, just off Garrison, in a historic building before. Ft. Smith does have a nice Hobby Lobby out past Central Mall on Rogers. Michael's moved out to the new Target Shoping Center on Phoenix. The only name that I put with 'Kincannon' from way-back-when is "Petus."
My dad was Bill Cooper and we had the Kiddie-Land Park out by Creekmore. Fort Smith has changed so much since I left in 68, but I do still have family in town (and drs.) so go up once a month or so. That's when I try to find yarn.


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

stillhannah1, where is the yarn shop in Russellville?


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

They moved from downtown Russellville. They are now located on West mail going toward the lake. The little L shaped shopping center is nearly across Sonic Drive In. The ladies are really nice. On Tuesday they stay open to 8 o'clock. Ladies come in knit or crochet and just visit. You are welcome to do that anytime. Sat. they close early. Sunday and Monday are closed all day. Check it out.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Susie K

My maiden name was Cooper. My dad was Leonard B. Cooper.


----------



## ARSue (Jun 18, 2011)

SusieK,
I used to take my kids to the kiddy land park at Creekmore Park. They just loved it.
My brotheer is Pettus Kincannon. He is the baby in the family, then I have a sister named Melinda and I am the oldest. My mother taught at Darby Junior High and then Vice President of Student Affairs at Westark Junior College now(Uof A Fort Smith). 
As for the shop I am still trying to fiqure out where the shop is as there was a shop on South Greenwood when you turn off Rogers(mini Mall) on the right. She was wonderful. Her husband died and she had to close shop. She was from Lavca. Do you know who owns the shop you are talking about? 
I am glad they have a Hobby Lobby. I think that they are cheaper than Michaels. Sometimes you see coupons on KP for Hobby Lobby,Lion brand and etc. You get good deals at Hobby Lobby and I love there brand I Love this Knitting. It has a good price and I have made many sweaters from it.
Keep in touch,
Susan


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

Wilbo, my dad's people were from the Ozark area. We really didn't know many of them. His dad was Christopher Columbus Cooper, better known as CCC.
ARSue, you got the right place. The new yarn store is where Ann's was several years ago. My sister Linda spent many many hours at Ann's. After Linda got brain cancer and couldn't stitch anymore, she was still welcome to come sit and visit. As everyone says on here, thread people are great friends


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

jamieparker said:


> I live near Fayetteville, and check this site almost every day.


Hi, I'm in Farmington, just outside of Fayetteville.


----------



## ARSue (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I knew Linda and use to knit with her. She and I were very close friends. I would take her home on South 22nd street I think. She lived with her mother. I assume that she died. The last I saw her is when she was eating at Denny's. My husband and I talked to her.
Another conseqences is that Linda's brother did our wedding pictures when I got married in 92. I can't beleive this!


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> crossettman said:
> 
> 
> > I live in SE Arkansas. Crossett.....used to live in El Dorado, AR......I'm originally from Waldo, AR (about 7 miles from Magnolia, AR).
> ...


What's your husband's name. Maybe I went to school with him. I graduated in 1971. I'm Donald Reeves (go by Don now).


----------



## S.wardlow (Jun 14, 2011)

Several knitters meet at the Jonesboro Public Library Thursdays at noon. You are welcome to attend. Phyllis Burkett is in charge of the knitting club and the library. Several members
are professional grade.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

crossettman said:


> rolyn63 said:
> 
> 
> > crossettman said:
> ...


Hubby graduated in 1979, went to Waldo High School 'til 10th grade. His name is Jimmy Ogle, you may know his older brother, Billy Ogle Jr.

Would you be related to Steve and Randy Reeves?


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

ARSue, yes Linda died in 2004. Mother died in 2002 and then Linda lived alone, going to Ann's a lot. Ann Graham owned it. So nice to meet someone who was her friend. Clark isn't taking pictures anymore. Too Bad, he was good at it.


----------



## ARSue (Jun 18, 2011)

I know that Ann lost the shop and I really miss her and the friends I had there. I am sorry to hear about Linda and your mother. Linda was so sweet and would do anything for you. I enjoyed her company and Linda would invite me in and I had wonderful talks with both of them. I pray that Linda didn't suffer.
Can you please find out who owns the shop now. I can't believe someone that has a business and want customers would act that way. How was the yarn? Good, Fair or bad?
The last I heard that Ann Graham was working for Cooper Clinic. I wrote her after I found out her husband died and she closed the shop but never heard from her. 
Susan


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

I live in Benton, enjoy this site everyday.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

jtanner said:


> I live in Benton, enjoy this site everyday.


Are you a Katrina transplant?


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

No I moved to AR in 1985, worked in Osceola in school system until retiring in 2007. Then moved to Benton to be near daughter & family.


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi! I'm in Arkadelphia as well. I don't knit though. I also don't know how much longer I will be here though. My daughter and son-in-law let me know that they want me out asap. I'm in full agreement With the person that said it was too bad we are so scattered. 

Viv


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi I live in Benton. Does anyone know the new LYS in Hot Springs, saw it the other day but lost address.


----------



## arkansasgirl (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi ruby I'm in Harrison as well. And I love knitting.. Would love to hear from you


----------



## Jane Walker (Jan 26, 2011)

I live in Cabot, been here four years - moved from Denver, CO.
Anyone close would love to hear from.


----------



## Smatcat (Aug 12, 2013)

Susan, we are planning the Northside 50 year reunion and we do not have a good address for you. My email is [email protected] please contact me!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I live in Hot Springs


----------



## SharCraft (Nov 12, 2012)

I live in De Queen. AR. Does anyone live near me! I am 67 and relatively new to knitting and self taught...so nice to see so many Arkansas knitters!
I am a retired RN. And have retained enough nursing to be dangerous lol.


----------

